# Which Valeting Machine ?



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Up til now, I have always cleaned/shampooed car seats and carpets by hand with AG Interior Cleaner.

However, Would I be better off buying a machine ?

Are machines much better and easier/quicker to use ?

If so, could someone recommend which machine to go for ?

I have looked at many on ebay, from a Vax 6131 to a big one by Sealey and a smart looking one called an Aquarius, but have no idea which would be best and also best value for money.

Also, would AG Super Interior Cleaner be suitable for using with such a machine ?

Many thanks for any help and advice given, its very appreciated.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

George cheapish and very good
if its a sealey vmas913 you have looked at there even better i have one but ice killed pump but nearly 5-6 hundred pound i belive now.george is very easy to shift about.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks. How much do Georges come in at and do they do a much better job than what can be done by hand ?

I have about £200 to spend on the right machine, so the Sealey one is probably out of my budget


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

George wet vac will do everything you'll need it for :O)


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Clean Store is where i ordered mine at £170 plus chemical. There great, powerful, reliable and easy to use and pack away. As with any carpet cleaning machine - keep a needle in your van as the hand tool jet can get blocked very easily.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks. How much do Georges come in at and do they do a much better job than what can be done by hand ?
> 
> I have about £200 to spend on the right machine, so the Sealey one is probably out of my budget


yep just get a george look a lot more pro than a vax imo:thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Mark,

I have a vax6131 which was recommended to me by a few people on here. I can't compare it to a george but the vax does everything you would need it to do. I've so far cleaned the two front seats in my car and they came up a treat. I just spray some megs APC on the seat agitate with a brush and then go over them with the Vax, Sucks all the dirt out with ease.

Alex.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Buy a Numatic C370 excellent machine around the £165 bracket,I've used these for year's with no problem's


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

using a wet vac is miles better than by hand. a wet vac gets the deep down dirt out, by hand your just wiping off the top layer so to speak. vax 6131 I've got has served me well so far


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Get the george, i've had mine 7 years and it has had some serious abuse! A vax wouldn't last as long as that, i find them a bit flimsy. Make sure you get the george with all the tools, there are loads of spares for it on ebay should you need them.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

george here for 145 nicker free delivery

http://www.premier-storage.co.uk/shop/item/numatic-1/george-3-in-1/?gclid=CO7q8On_-acCFQoY4QodxXhorw


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

^^ - wow thats cheap


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

buy a decent machine once and you'll never need to replace it


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Numatic make good vacuums, dry or wet and dry, they are all good. Would definitely buy one over a Vax.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Or try a steamer.

Cleans just as well, not soaking the underlay of the carpet and you can use it all over the car.

Much better.


----------



## kennethevo6 (Mar 3, 2011)

willwad82 said:


> george here for 145 nicker free delivery
> 
> http://www.premier-storage.co.uk/shop/item/numatic-1/george-3-in-1/?gclid=CO7q8On_-acCFQoY4QodxXhorw


just checked that, its plus vat.. sounded good for a mo though..


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

kennethevo6 said:


> just checked that, its plus vat.. sounded good for a mo though..


Well Spotted still good price, used 1 last night on the livingroom carpet to give a whirl before i do a car interior today and wow they are good.

Defo on my wiish list borrowed this from a pal of mine.


----------

